# Deja Vue



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was interesting not because of the fishing but the guests on board. Great guys who will fish again with me on Sunday. 


























Capt Mike


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice fish...careful as your pictures all have the same back ground and before lomg someone will be finding your hole!! Wonder how many of those fish you catch over and over and over..you shold find a way to tag them just for your personal info!! Great catch tho!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

